# Cool Mini or Not releases Griffon Commander



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool Mini or Not has put up a new Griffon Commander up in their webstore. The model is in 32mm scale and they are asking $59.99 for it. 

from their website:



Cool Mini or Not said:


> According to Legend, there is nothing more powerful than the Griffon. Combining the most powerful beast with the king of the birds, creating the ultimate weapon!
> 
> Measuring over 160mm to the tip of its wings. This griffon will strike fear to all those that dare to stand in its path on the battlefield!
> 
> ...













Thought it was a pretty sweet looking model.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> According to Legend, there is nothing more powerful than the Griffon.


Ouh, my Vulcan mega canon here begs to differ. 

I think that the model just looks a bit... Wrong...


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

i... like very much XD


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

so much detail!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Ouh, my Vulcan mega canon here begs to differ.
> 
> I think that the model just looks a bit... Wrong...


My Dragon Beg's to differ! \ Om Nom Nom Nom!

....why is there a Gryphon Wang oh dear god no!:clapping:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe we know why!

I like it and my chapter in SMs is the Gryphon. I will end up getting this kit for my damn chaptermaster. True LOS be damned!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad, but what is it with all the aweful paintjobs on official pictures from various companies lately?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They put it's penis on.

Thats dedication, great model though


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> so much detail!


Well, aren't we a big boy?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> My Dragon Beg's to differ! Om Nom Nom Nom!
> 
> ....why is there a Gryphon Wang oh dear god no!:clapping:


This from a man with an evil Sea Lion as his avatar.

P.S. Evil Sea Lions would make for a great movie.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Doesn't look too bad, but what is it with all the aweful paintjobs on official pictures from various companies lately?


If this is an awful paintjob than I would love to see a good one.

I think it looks awesome, personally. I'm not a big fan of the rider or the pose of the wings but the model still looks super epic.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its aweful in the sense that it makes the model look cheap and toyish and painted, rather then realistic and not painted... which is how a good paint job should look.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

anyway of seeing the pic (more than the dong at least) since I haven't been able to load coolminiornot due to DNS errors for a couple of months now.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That thing looks mighty big... the mini, not the griffon wang... it would make a great centrepiece mini.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Its aweful in the sense that it makes the model look cheap and toyish and painted, rather then realistic and not painted... which is how a good paint job should look.


imo the paint job could have hardly been better. It is being held back by the overall look of the model however. Maybe it's just that i'm not much for fantasy oriented models.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

guess it can't be that good if the only pic people have is the cock.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They've painted it NMM, in over contrasting light. It looks horrendous.

Hate the rider, love the Griffon. It fits an Elven one, more than Empire one IMHO, which is unfortunate, as Prince Althran is nice.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Well, aren't we a big boy?


Are you referring to tervigon or the griffon? :laugh:


----------

